# where is good to snatch mullet?



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Ideas??


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

saintsfann76 said:


> Ideas??


 right behind the head?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Popular spot is accross river from shell pile at Bagdad on Blackwater. I have never tried it, but mullet were so thick at Grassy Point yesterday, I wished I had a big treble hook with me to give it a try.

Greg


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Whee is the best place to launch to get to the shell pile in Bagdad? I'm not from the area. What do you look for when you get there, an obvious shell pile or something else tO ID the spot?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Come by and ill go with u, I know where to launch, I don't have a boat


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

The bridge on the way to bagdad is a popular spot


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Go to http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html and click on Oyster Pile Boat Ramp. Then click on map. That will show you how to get there. Put in, go north to the mouth of Pond Creek. Turn East. Cross river to the eastern most route. You will probably see boats there who are snagging mullet.

Greg


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*found it*

Found it. Thanks. I believe it's the same one you can see from the Morrell Rd landing. I was there a few days ago just looking and saw several boats in the spot.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Right you are. Put in at Morrell and go north until the river splits and you are there.

Greg


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*mullet*

I got 37 in about two hours tuesday afternoon, HAD A BLAST TALKING TO GUYS FROM ALL OVER THE SOUTH EAST.... LEARNED FROM THEM.....AGES 65 TO 88 IN FOUR BOATS


----------

